# omegle questions, help?



## kilik (1 mo ago)

My teenager, not a 16-year-old female, told me that the chat that "popped up" on their phone was a porno pop up but I think they're lying. 

Doesn't matter to me if it's from porno, but I do have a problem if my son is posing as a girl online. 

What I found, in internet explorer, is an Omegle chat that has already happened but not ended. 

I can reply and respond to the other person. I highly doubt that is a "pop-up". What do yall think? 

Does a "pop-up" from Omegle allow you to have a conversation with people?


----------



## kilik (1 mo ago)

kilik said:


> My teenager, not a 16-year-old female, told me that the chat that "popped up" on their phone was a porno pop up but I think they're lying.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me if it's from porno, but I do have a problem if my son is posing as a girl online.
> 
> ...


thanks for any help


----------

